# New Knife Rolls on the Site



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2017)

Just added some new knife rolls to the site...

This knife bag was designed and manufactured by a cook in Los Angeles. He wanted to created a tough and durable knife bag that was washable, easy to travel with, and fit the tools he needed at work each day. The bag has 4 large pockets, 2 medium pockets, and 4 small pockets, and should be able to hold 6 knives along with some tools. The top can be folded over to fit knives of a wide variety of sizes, easily fitting knives even 360mm in blade length. We strongly recommend the use of a saya or edge guard with these rolls, to help with longevity and protect the bag from unnecessary wear. We hope you enjoy these as much as we do. 

The material is a hemp canvas. When completely open, the bag measures 28in x 26in but rolls up to about 20in (or more depending on blade length inside the roll) by about 4in in diameter.

Check them out here:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=my+knife+bag


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey Jon, would these be able to hold a 300mm slicer? Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Mar 29, 2018)

Ragustoriches said:


> Hey Jon, would these be able to hold a 300mm slicer? Thanks



easily with a saya... just fold over as much on top as you need. I've put even longer in there, but 300mm with a saya works just fine. For what its worth, our knife folio also fits 300mm with a saya.


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the help! My current roll wont fit the 300 so I need to change it up.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 29, 2018)

no prob... i think its a problem that many of us have had... thus these are the bags i carry


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 30, 2018)

Two more questions:

Do you know what the weight on these are? Im looking for something pretty light.

Do you know when the camo roll will be back in stock? Thanks Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2018)

i dont know the weight off hand and am not at the store for the next couple of days, but if you can email me at [email protected], i will ask someone to weigh one and get back to you.

On the camo one, i think it just sold out yesterday or the day before. The guy who makes them is currently making a bunch more for us in a larger order, but i dont have a clear ETA. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Mar 31, 2018)

Mine is an unwaxed version and comes in at 16.6oz. It feels super light compared to my old ultimate edge and messermeister bags, but theyre no longer here to compare directly.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2018)

the two are pretty similar in weight, as the unwaxed ones are made from a thicker material than the waxed ones


----------



## labor of love (Mar 31, 2018)

I cant wait for the restock!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2018)

you and me both


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 2, 2018)

For what it's worth, just got the folio & carry several 3oomm w/ sayas, no problem. Thanks for another great product JKI!


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jan 3, 2020)

Any more of these on the way jon? So many options these days but I love the look of these on the site! Sometimes lugging around this 18 slot ultimate edge is a pain


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2020)

i have to follow up with the guy that makes them when i get back to work


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jan 14, 2020)

Incidentally, I was about to email you asking about these bags too haha

Hopefully you'll get more soon, especially the cherry blossoms ones

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ax-cherry-blossom?_pos=1&_sid=4324f5060&_ss=r


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 24, 2020)

Same here, would love to be able to order a pretty knife roll from JKI


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 24, 2020)

These are really nice quality. I bought the blue/black one for my lady. She loves it. 

Mowgs


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jan 24, 2020)

@JBroida , did the roll maker ever get back to you? I tried sending them a DM via Instagram and an email a few days later but I never got a response


----------

